# Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?



## Pilkman (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

nachdem der Thread in den Jahren 2004 und 2005 ganz gut angenommen wurde, hier nun das 2007er Revival mit der Bitte um rege Beteiligung. 

*Sinn und Zweck ist es, einen kleinen Überblick zu bekommen und im Fall des Interesses den jeweiligen Nutzer anPNen zu können. Und letztlich kann dieser Thread einige Tackle-Fragen unnötig machen... *

Wie gesagt, Ausrüstung ist beim Angeln beileibe nicht das Wichtigste, aber mit schlechtem Zeugs macht das Angeln nun mal wenig Spaß. 

______________________________________________

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

*Rollen:* 
3x Okuma Axeon AXS 65

*Ruten:* 
3x Shimano Technium Specimen Slim 12ft. / 2,75 AXSDL

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Goalpost-Bars + 4 x 48" Nash Power Bivvysticks

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Carpsounder Super Ex Neon Green
modifizierte Fox Euroswinger mit MK2-Linegate

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Horizon Inliner 4,0oz 
Mika Metal Bolt Rig + diverse Bleie
Fox Leadcore-Leader 45lbs selbsgespleißt

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Hauptspulensatz: Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,35mm / 400m pro Spule
Zweitspulensatz: Berkley Fireline in 0,20mm / 400m pro Spule
Schlagschnur: Sufix "SO TOUGH" in 35lbs oder 0,50er Sufix Wallerschnur

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Kryston Quicksilver Gold, Quicksilver und Snake Bite Gold in 25lbs 

Gamakatsu Specialist in 2, 4 und 6
Korda Wide Gape in 6 und 8
Korda Longshank X in 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2 in 2, 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6

Schrumpfschlauch von Korda und TNT
Wirbel von Korda
Solar Boilie-Nadel
PVA-Bags von TNT, PVA-Tape von Nash, PVA-Geflecht von Kryston
Fox Captive Backleads in 3oz
Fox 2-Ball Lineclips

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Starbaits Specialist Brolly Plus
Schlafsack: Carinthia Defence 4 / The North Face Cat´s Meow 3D
Liegenüberwurf: Black Label Baits Summer Sleep Case Cover
Kocher: Trangia Duosal mit Primus Gasbrenner-Einsatz
Table: Cygnet Bivvy-Table
Lampe: Petzl Tikka Plus
Kopfkissen: Cocoon Fleece Bag

*Liege / Stuhl:*
B.Richi Raptor Ultralight 3-Leg / Fox Recliner

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Ultimate  Climax 42"
Ultimate Wickelmatte für den mobilen Einsatz
TNT Safety Weigh Sling

*Taschen / Futteral / Trolly:*
1x Chub Super Deluxe Rod Holdall 12´
1x Nash Monster Carp Carry All
1x Korda Rig Safe für die Vorfächer
2x TNT Leadbag für Bleie und Kleinteile
1x Cygnet Buzzerbartasche
1x Reuben Heaton Waymaster 25kg / JRC-Tasche
1x Fox System Box Large (die alte)
1x Blacklabelbaits The Truck

*Schlauchboot:* 
Allroundmarin Jolly 270 in grün
Minnkota Endura 40 + Weedless Wedge-Propeller

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X-125
Garmin GPS 60


----------



## Knispel (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Gottes, da muss ic hja erst in den Keller gehen.
Ruten
Greys Prodigy 2,75 und 3,5
Rollen
6500 US Klassik
Schhnur die gleiche wie Du nur in 0,38 mm

Bissanzeiger , elekrtonisch wie optisch von CS

Rest No Name bzw. wie mein Rod Pod ( so etwas gibt es nich zu kaufen ) Marke Eigenbau. Viele Sache naus dem Outdoorladen
Doch mein Umbrella ist vom Pelztier


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi,

Rollen: Daiwa Regal  Plus Bri 4500
Ruten: Daiwa Regal Carp 2,75 lbs
Schnur: Pure Fishing Spider Super Mono 0,31mm
Bleie: Jede erdenklichen Helicopter-Rigs und Arlesey Bomben sowi e Antitangle Tuben.
Rod-Pod: Selber gebaut (Anleitung im Selbermachen Thread)
Bissanzeiger: Exori the beast
Vorfächer: Selbergemacht mit Kryston Schnur 10-20cm manchmal bis zu  30.
Boxen: Irgeneine Kiepe KP welche
Zelt, Schirm o.ä. hab ich nicht.
Kescher und co. hab ich keine Ahnung welcher 
glaube es ist der Extra Strong Luxuskescher.


----------



## BuzzMoody (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ich benutze 2007:

3x Nash Pursuit 2 3/4lbs
3x Shimano Baitrunner 4500B
3x Technium 0,30mm
3x Fox Micron SX
Cygnet Multipod DLX
Outlaw Hurricane
Nash Pusuit Landing Net 52
Vorfächer: Korda Hybrid 20lbs, Fox Coretex 20lbs
Haken: Penetrator one, Penetrator two, Kamasan
Nash Apache Speed 3 Holdall 2007
Tackleboxen: Curver, Fox
Fox Ultra2
Fox EuroCarp Sack
Anaconda Float Abhakmatte
Nash Carryall
Das war das wichtigste!


----------



## Hunterin (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ich poste hier später |rolleyes |rolleyes |rolleyes


----------



## Sveni90 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Ruten:*
2x Shimano tribal AR 2.75lbs (die alten- die schönen^^)

*Rollen:*
2x Shimano aero gte-B 8000

*Bissanzeiger/Swinger:
*2x Carpsounder SuperEx
2x Fox Euroswinger
*
Hauptschnur:*
Shimano Technium 0,30mm

*Vorfachmaterial:
*Suffix 25lbs

*Blei:*
Fox Inliner 3 1/2 Oz

*Haken:*
Drennan Boilie Hook Größe: 2,4
Fox 2  Größe: 4,6

*Pod:*
Prologic Tri-Pod

*Futterale/Taschen:
*Futteral: Shimano tribal 2.10m
Tasche : Shimano tribal Carryall


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ruten: Sportex FBC 12 Fuß 2,75, 2,25, und 13 Fuß 3,25, sowie CMW 12 2,25lbs.
Rollen: Emcast Plus 4500, Emblem ST 5500, Emblem ST 4500, Shimano Btr aero 3010
Pods: Daiwa Brix Pod, Cygnet Dlx und Prologic Dreibein, Banksticks
Bissanzeiger: CS "Anschluss", Fox Micron Mini
Solar Quiver Loc, Fox MkI und Mini
Bleie: Korda, Fox, Nash, Mika querbeet ab 3 Unzen aufwärts
Schnur: Sänger Kyoto 0,35, Berkley Trilene Carp 0,30, Fox Warrior 0,30
Vorfächer: hauptsächlich Amnesia, Berkley Fluoro Carbon, PB Sinking Braid und Suffix Magician
Haken: z.Zt. Fox Series 1 in 6 und 8
Zelte: Ws Weekendtripper, Fox Classic Euro Dome MkII, Oval
Liege: Fox Ultra 2
Schlafsack: Angeldomäne 2 in 1 und Sänger Anaconda Überdecke
Kocher: Campingaz
Heizung: Coleman Kathalyt
Kopflampe: Tikka Plus
Stühle: Ultimate MkII und Cobra Flashback
Kisten/Taschen: Ultimate, X2, Nash, Fox querbeet
Boote: Penny Markt Schlauchboot, 2 eigenbau Köderboote
Echolot: Bottom Line 
Kescher: Keenets Powercarp

So, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr...|uhoh:


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Dann will ich auch mal


Rollen:* 
3x Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500
2x Mitchell 398 Alu

*Ruten:* 
2x 12 ft Harison Ballista 3,5 lb Handbuild
1x 12 ft Greys Prodygy 2,5 lb
2x 12 ft Ultimate Revolution 2,75 lb

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Rod Pod Marke Eigenbau ähnlich dem Sniper

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Fox MMXR 
Swinger Marke Eigenbau

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Kling on Inliner 4,0oz 
Fox Kling on Inliner 6,0oz 
Fox Leadcore-Leader 45lbs selbsgespleißt

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Hauptschnur: Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,35mm  
Schlagschnurreamtackle Super Touch 0,50mm

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Mica
Kryston

Owner *CUTTING              POINT 2 und 4* 
Fox Serie 2 in  4 und 6
Drennan Boilie Hook 4 und 6


Wirbel von Nash
Solar Boilie-Nadel
Fox Captive Backleads in 3oz


*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Pelzer Oval Umbrella 
Schlafsack:  Chub x Pedition 5 
Kocher: MSR Wisperlite x 650 und Noname Gaskocher
Lampe: Petzl Tikka Plus

*Liege / Stuhl:*
JRC Roamer / Nash Guest Chair

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Keenet 42"
Noname Abhakmatte
Starbaits Analog Waage

*Taschen / Futteral:*
5 x 12ft Relzer  Einzelfutterale
1x Chub Large Carry All
2x Chub Accesory Boxen für Kleinteile
2x Alu Kisten 50 l
1x Alu Kiste  100 l
1x Cygnet Buzzerbartasche
1x Cormoran System Box 

*Schlauchboot:* 
Platimo 270 *Annexe PFT270*
Minnkota Endura 30


----------



## bennie (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*das in den klammern wird noch gekauft, is doch erst Januar....


Rollen:* 
3x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 5000

*Ruten:* 
2x Quantum Hypercast Carp XL 2,5lbs 12"

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Schaun mer mal, noch sind Banksticks
(Masterbaits oder Ultimate Tripod)

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
2x  Ultimate Striker LSI

*Bleie / System:* 
Ultimate Inliner 90gr

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Anaconda Extreme

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Korda Wide Gape 4
Suffix 15lb, 17er Fireline
Anaconda Wirbel, Balzer Rigtube
Chub Smartbox

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Spro Strategy Specialist Dome
Anacoda Kissen
Gaskocher, Penny Kochset 
Fleecedecke


*Liege / Stuhl:*
Sänger Anaconda Bedchair und Carpchair

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Anaconda Abhakmatte Float

*Taschen / Futteral:*
1x Sänger Anaconda Futteral
1x Sänger Anaconda Carp Gear Bag II

*Schlauchboot:* 
Fishhunter Hf250

*Echolot / GPS:*
-


----------



## 850trx (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi!

*Rollen:* 
3x Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500 (QD)
3x Shimano BBLC
1x Daiwa Emblem XT 4500
*Ruten:* 
3x Harrison Chimera 13feet, 3lbs
1x Chub Locator Spod

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Cygnet Grand Snyper
*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Fox RX
Fox Euroswinger 
Carp Sounder Dropstar

*Bleie / System:* 
diverse zwischen 85 und 150gr
Fox Leadcore-Leader 45lbs selbsgespleißt

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Prologic XLNT, Balzer Platinum Royal, Whiplash Pro 0,17 
Schlagschnur: Kryston Quicksilver, Quantum PT, Starbaits Titan

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Ummanteltes von Sufix und Fox

Korda Wide Gape in 4, 6 und 8
Korda Longshank X in 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2 in 2, 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6

Schrumpfschlauch von Korda und Fox
verschiedene Wirbel
Nadeln von Fox und TNT
PVA-Bags von Fishrite, PVA-Tape von Nash, PVA-Geflecht von Korda
Fox Captive Backleads in 85, 112gr

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Starbaits Barooder Duo und Wrap, Fox Oval Plus X und Wrap
Schlafsack: Starbaits Premium
Liegenüberwurf: Chub Breathable Bedchair Cover
Kocher: Trangia Alu mit Primus Gasbrenner-Einsatz
Table: Cygnet Bivvy-Table, Fox Session Table
Lampe: Petzl Tikka XP
Kopfkissen: Starbaits Carp Pillow
Heizung: Tonysun "R95-BMB-Heizung" (Petroleum)

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Starbaits Specialist Bedchair/ Chub Snooper

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Sportex Netz und Stab
Chub Safety Weigh Sling
Trakker Armo Padded Unhooking Mat
TNT Jumbo

*Taschen / Futteral:*
Chub Carp Quiver 5,
Nash Speedload 120 Rucksack
Fox F-Box
und einige Taschen
Die wichtigste Tasche ist die Fresstasche:q :q 

*Schlauchboot:* 
Zodiac Cadet 310S
Rhino VX-54
Honda BF 4,5
*Echolot / GPS:*
Humminbird Matrix 12
Garmin GPS 60

*Trolley:* 
Chub Carp Transporter

Grüße
peter


----------



## Pilkman (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hmm, da muss ich doch gleich mal zwischen fragen, auch wenn eigentlich PN angedacht war...  :m



Merlinrs schrieb:


> ...
> *Bleie / System:*
> Fox Kling on Inliner 4,0oz ...



Ich nehme mal an, daß diese Inliner zum Werfen gedacht sind, hmm? Kommst Du mit denen klar? 
Ich hab meine ganzen Kling On-Inliner aussortiert und verkauft, weil die Noppen in Verbindung mit weichen Vorfächern öfter für Tangle gesorgt haben, selbst wenn ich bspw. ein Stück Silikonschlauch über den Wirbel geschoben habe. 
Deshalb ausschließlich die 4 oz Horizon-Inliner bei mir zum Werfen.



Merlinrs schrieb:


> ...
> *Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
> Schlagschnurreamtackle Super Touch 0,50mm ...



Aufgrund der super Eigenschaften und des günstigen Preises der Super Touch als Hauptschnur habe ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, die Schnur dicker als Schlagschnur einzusetzen.

Wie macht die sich so? Immer noch schön geschmeidig, abriebfest und relativ dehnungsarm? Dicker als 0,50mm gibt es die ja nicht, aber für den Allroundeinsatz sollte das gut reichen.


----------



## Carptigers (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Na gut dann wollen wir mal loslegen ^^


*Rollen:* 
3x Okuma Axeon AXS 65

*Ruten:* 
3x Fox Aquos 12´3 lbs

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Fox Sky Pod mit 3 er und 4 er Auflage

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Delkim TX-i Plus + 5er Delkim RX Pro Receiver
modifizierte Illuminated Euro Swinger 

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Kling On Inline Leads
TT ´Swinvel Pears
Fox Leadcore 45lbs , Kryston Score 45 lbs

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Berkley Vanish 0,37mm
Suffix Memory , Amnesia , Stren

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Kryston Quicksilver 25 lbs , Mantis 25 lbs ,...
Suffix 
Fox Illusion
Riverge

Gamakatsu 6
Korda Wide Gape 2,4,6,8
Owner Flyliner 4,6,8




*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Fox Frontier mit Skin
Fox Extreme Brolly
TNT Extreme ( 2 Mann )
Schlafsack: TNT (Sommer) , Anaconda Night Warior (Winter) , mein Katalytofen (Extreme Winter)
Lampe: Petzl Tikka 

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Fox Ultra 3 XL , Ultra 2 und Chub Cassien / JRC Cocoon Chair

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Starbaits 42 ´ , Pelzer Promo als Ersatz
X2 Abhakmatte (wie Ultimate Bullet)
Fox Safety Weigh Sling

*Taschen / Futteral:*
3 x 13ft Pelzer Executive
Diverse Taschen von Fox , TNT , Wychwood und Badger

*Schlauchboot:* 
Plastimo Annexe PI 
Tohatsu 5 PS AB
Motoguide E Motor

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X - 51
MLR SP 24CX


----------



## Merlinrs (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hmm, da muss ich doch gleich mal zwischen fragen, auch wenn eigentlich PN angedacht war...  :m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karpfen91 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

moin

*ruten:*
3 mal greys prodigy 12ft 2.75lbs
*rollen:*
3 mal aero gt6010
*bissanzeiger:*
carp sounder super 2
*rod pod:*
multipod dlx
*futterale:*
fox evol. 12ft 
*dreamtackle liege* (genauen namen weiß ich nicht)
*abhakmatte:*
fox elite
*bleie:*
mika 85gr. inliner
*haken:*
gamakatsu ,fox ,owner
*hauptschnur:*
super touch 35er
*Kescher:*
no name produkt
*Zelt:*
uraltes zelt von globetrotter, marke heißt glaube ich sumitomo
*boilies:*
selbstgerollte, vorraussichtlich freezerbaits von proline und sonst kleiner mengen nash, dynamite und star baits


----------



## Trout killer (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi,

Bissanzeiger:
Fox Micron Rx 3 Advantage Timber
Fox Micron Rx 3 Receiver Advantage Timber

Swinger: 
Fox Euroswinger

Rollen:
Daiwa Tournament iso Qd
oder Fox Stratos 10 000

RodPod:
Amiaud Peche Carpo Extreme Inox Eco

Ruten:
Wenn mein bekannter mit spielt
Century Armalite Mk II Handmade

Vorfach:
Kryston super silk

Haken:
Gamakatsu Specialist 2 und 4
super haken finde ich#6 

Blei und Abhakmatte:
Fox inliner 3 1/2 oz
Danau Abhakmatte

Bait:
Werde ich dieses Jahr Testen Solar club mix

sind so die wichtigsten Sachen die ich mir vorgenommen habe|rolleyes 

aber wenn ich dann den Preis sehe#d  :c 


Gruß Trout killer#h


----------



## STICHLING (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ruten: 
2 x 12 ft Greys X-Flite 3 lbs
2 x 12 ft Shimano Tribal 2,75 / 3 lbs


Rollen: 
2 x Shimano Power Aero XT 10000 
2 x Shimano XTE A 6000 / 5000
1 x Shimano LC


Rod Pod: 
Ultimate Protect Edelstahl 


Bissanzeiger / Swinger: 
2 x Delkim TXI Plus 
1 x 6er Delkim RX Pro Receiver
2 x Fox Euroswinger


Bleie: 
Fox Inliner 


Hauptschnur: 
Shimano Technium
Prologic
Corastrong 


Vorfächer:
Fox
Kryston
usw. 


Haken:
Owner xy
Fox Serie 2 


Schlafsack: 
JRC Stealth 5 Fleece Line 
TRAKKER BIG Z LINED BEDCHAIR COVER


Lampe:
Petzl
MagLite 


Liege / Stuhl:
JRC Cocoon Chair
JRC Cocoon Bedchair


Kescher:
Cormoran Kescher xy |supergri 


Waage:
REUBEN HEATON SPECIMEN HUNTER SCALES 60LB X 1OZ


Abhakmatte:
Ultimate xy


Taschen:
2 x 13ft Pelzer Einzelfutterale
1 x 12ft Pelzer Einzelf. 
1 x 10ft Pelzer Einzelf. 
1 x 13ft Ultimate Protect Hol. 

1 x Shimano Tribal XL Tasche 
div. Fox + Pelzer Taschen 


Zelt:
JRC STI TWIN SKIN BIVVY ONE MAN


----------



## meckpomm (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin

*Rollen:* 
3x Shimano Power Aero Xt 10000
2x Shimano Twin Power 4000(Posenfischen)
1x Shimano Stradic 4000

*Ruten:* 
3x Zebco World Champion II Carp, 12ft. 2,75Lbs
3x A.W. Extreme Range, 13ft. 4Lbs
2x Daiwa Tornado Z 3,60m 10-40gr(Posenfischen)
1x umgebaute Germania Rute 9ft(Salking), wird aber kaum nochgenutzt

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
3x Nash Green Power Sticks 48"
3x Nash Power Sticks 36"

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Fox RX modifiziert
3x Nash Wasp(neueres Modell)modifiziert

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Inliner 4-5oz
Kugelbleie 4-8oz

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Hauptspulensatz: Nash Bullet Braid 15lb
Zweitspulensatz: Daiwa Infinity 0,31
Schlagschnur: Sufix in 20 oder 30lbs, Amnesia 20Lbs

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Fox Armadillo
Korda Hybrid
Kryston Snakeskin
Hutchinson Gravity Plus

Korda Wide Gape in 2 und 4
Drennan Continental in 2
Hutchinson Vice in 4

diverse Zubehör...

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Nash Viper TT camou
Trakker ungefütterter Liegenüberwurf
Hutchinson Deep Sleep 2
Lampe: Petzl Tikka Plus

*Liege / Stuhl:*
JRC Cocoon 2 Bein

*Kescher / Abhake:
*Fox Carbon Folding Net 42'
Fox Weight Sling
Nash Beani Mat
Chub Wickelmatte

*Taschen / Futteral:*
3 x 12ft Starbaits Realtree mit Basistasche
1x Hutchinson Gadget Bag
1x Chub Carryall
1x Fox Cooker Bag

*Schlauchboot:* 
Sportex Shelf 310 grün
Sevylor Trail Boat

*Echolot / GPS:*
Eagle Easy Fish
Lowrance Ifinder Pro
Taucherbrille

Eigentlich hat sich nicht viel geändert und wird sich auch nicht viel ändern, funktioniert alles...


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin !

Da ist er ja wieder - der alljährliche Tackle-Thread... |supergri

Dann wollen wir mal...

*Rollen:* 
3x Okuma Epix Baitfeeder 65

*Ruten:* 
3x Quantum Energy Carp 12ft. / 2,75 lbs

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
"Elbefreak" Grand Sniper Nachbau

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Carpsounder "Anschluß"
3x MK II Nachbauten noname
1x Kogha Micro Funkbox

*Bleie / System:* 
selbstgegossene  4 - 6 oz schwere Bleie, Form wie FOX Kling on Swivel Leads
Mika Bolt Rig + diverse MIKA Bleie
Mika Leadcore selbsgespleißt

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Hauptschnur: Pelzer White Lighning als 0.36er
Schlagschnur: 45er oder 50er Zebco Wallerschnur

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Ultimate "No Gravity" oder "Magic Link" in 15 und 25lbs
UK Carp "Super soft" 12kg

Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6
Fox Serie 3 in 1
Owner Flyliner Cutting Point in 2, 4 und 6

Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Elektohandel
Wirbel von MIKA
MIKA  Boilie-Nadel, Spleißnadel
PVA-Netze von TNT, PVA-Schnur von Ultimate


*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Pelzer Oval Umbrella Shelter
Schlafsack: Kogha Extreme
Kocher: 08/15 Baumarkt

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Kogha Featherlight

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Fox Warrior 42"
Chub Compact Beanie Mat

*Taschen / Futteral:*
Nash Apache Speed 3er, 12ft
1x gr. BW Rucksack
1x Fox F Box Rig Rack - Multi für die Vorfächer
1x alte Leder Federtasche für Bleie
1x Baumarkt werkzeugkasten 3stöckig statt Fox Box 
1x große CarryAll NoName (UlliDulli) - gab's zu Weihnachten wird noch gestestet, scheint aber besser zu sein als meine 10 Jahre alte Adidas Sporttasche die ich dafür vorher benutzt habe...

*Schlauchboot:* 
Bombard AX Mini zum Loten, Füttern und Drillen

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X-5o DS


 Munter - Rutilus


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

1. Das ist mein Thema, bin jetzt n büschn sauer|gr: :q 

*Ruten:*

3x Century NG 12" 3,5lbs
3x Armalite Century MK II 13" 3lbs

*Rollen:*

3x DAIWA Tournament Entoh 5000
3x Daiwa Emblem X5000A

*Schnur*

- Berkley Big Game 0,36er
- Cormoran Corastrong 0, 20er
- Cormoran Corastrong Zoom 0,20er
- 45er Power Pro (Schlagschnur)

*Zelte&Liege&Schlafsack*

- Starbaits Specialist 
- Fox Explorer
- Chub Oval Umbrella + Overwrap
- JRC Cocoon
- Chub Snooper Chair
- NASH Snug Bug (Mit "Umbau")
- Fox Decke

*Pod&Pieper*

- Cygnet Grand Snyper mit Solar *PimpyourPod* Rutenhaltern (Is für Markus )
- Delkim TXI Plus Ampel mit Reciever
- FOX Euro Swinger

*Futteral&Taschen:*

- Fox Royal Quiver mit 6 Einzeltaschen
- Nash Monster Carp Carryall (2 Stück)
- TNT Bait Carryall

*Kescher&Matte:*

- Nash Pursuit Landing Net
- Fox Carbon Folding Net
- Fox Matte

*Haken&Bleie*

- Anaconda Powercarp in 4 und 6
- Korda Widegape
- Korda Longshank
- Partridge F1

- Fox Inline Kling On 3 bis 6 Unzen
- Fox Inline Horizon 3 bis 5 Unzen

*Boot:*

- Zodiac 2,70 Meter
- Minn Kota Endura 30
- Fies Gepimpte Batteriekiste mit Bierdosenhalter|supergri 

*Sonstiges:*

- Blacklabelbaits Truck
- 2 schwarze! Cobra Boilisticks
- Timo :q :q :q


----------



## Merlinrs (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Rutilus schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> *Rutenablage / Rod Pod:*
> "Elbefreak" Grand Sniper Nachbau
> ...



Biste mit dem Pod zufrieden ???


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin !



> Biste mit dem Pod zufrieden ???


@Merlinrs: Sehr sogar ! Einzig und allein die Tatsache, daß die Schrauben die die Beine am "Körper" befestigen mit der Zeit anfangen zu rosten war nicht so schön, aber es sind normale, handelsübliche Schrauben die man sicher auch in einer rostfreien Ausführung kaufen und selbstmontieren kann (habe ich aber noch immer nicht gemacht, weil ich manchmal so ein fauler Sack bin und es eben nur ein optischer Mangel ist...)

In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sich das Pod mehrere Leute ebenfalls zugelegt und außer dieser Schraubengeschichte waren alle mehr als zufrieden damit...

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## bennie (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

woher kriegt man des und was kosts?


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin !

@Bennie: Lies mal HIER nach und schreib ihm bei Interesse ne PM, ich kann Dir nämlich nicht sagen ob er die noch herstellt....

Munter - Rutilus


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin Bennie,

siehe hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63877 #h

Kannst Elbefreak ja mal anschreiben, ob er noch welche fertigt. Bei Ebay sind zuletzt keine mehr weggegangen.

EDIT: Rutilus war schneller :q :EDITENDE


----------



## esox_105 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



bennie schrieb:


> woher kriegt man des und was kosts?


 

So weit ich weiss, hat er alle seine Pod´s bei ebay vertickert.


----------



## bennie (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

ach das war diiee geschichte


----------



## Merlinrs (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Rutilus schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> @Merlinrs: Sehr sogar ! Einzig und allein die Tatsache, daß die Schrauben die die Beine am "Körper" befestigen mit der Zeit anfangen zu rosten war nicht so schön, aber es sind normale, handelsübliche Schrauben die man sicher auch in einer rostfreien Ausführung kaufen und selbstmontieren kann (habe ich aber noch immer nicht gemacht, weil ich manchmal so ein fauler Sack bin und es eben nur ein optischer Mangel ist...)
> 
> ...



War bei mir das gleiche Problem das die Schrauben erst angefangen haben zu Rosten und  dann war ein Hebel abgebrochen. Habe jetzt  neue  Schrauben dran  die sind aus Edelstahl. Was mich noch gestört hat war das die Beine kein englisches Gewinde hatten was jetzt auch behoben ist. Aber sonst echt gutes Pod.


----------



## Rudy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Ruten:*
3x Greys X-Flite x 12ft 2,75lb
3x Greys Prodigy 12ft 2,75lb
3x Greys X-Flite 12ft 2,5lbs

*Rollen:*
3x Shimano Baitrunner GTE 8000B
3x Shimano Baitrunner Aero 5010

*Zelte:*
Aqua Armadillo 2 Mann
Pelzer Oval Umbrella
2,5m Brolly mit Überwurf

*Pod:*
Fishcon Edelstahl mit Solar Prozi Lock Buzzer Bars

*Bissanzeiger:*
3x Delkim TXI+ weiß,purpur,gelb
Delkim RX 6 Pro Receiver
3x Fox Buttswinger

*Liege:*
B.Richi Raptor Ultralight bzw. JRC Terry Hearn Cocoon
B.Richi Raptor Extrem Ultralight bzw. JRC Terry Hearn Stealth

*Stuhl:*
JRC Relaxa Recliner with arms

*Futterale:*
Starbaits Einzelfutterale
Starbaits Futteral

*Taschen:*
von Starbaits:
Poly Bag
Rig bag
Lead Bag
Stiff Rig Wallet
Isotherm Bag
Carryall XL
Mini Food bag
Bedchair bag
Traveller Sleeping bag Carryal XL
Sleeping bag Carryal
Boilie bag


*Schlafsäcke:*
Chub X-Pedition 5 Seasons
Trakker Big Z
Chub Breathable Bedchair Cover

*Bivy Table:*
Fox Bivy Table

*Abhakmatte:*
Chub Safety Sling mat

*Lampen/Licht:*
Led lenser Kopflampe
Funk Led Lampe
Funk Zeltlampe

*Kescher:*
Nash Pursuit Landing Net 52 
Nash Double Net Float


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi!



Rudy schrieb:


> ... mit Solar Prozi Lock Buzzer Bars ...



Das heißt entweder "Solar Protzer Look" oder "Solar Pozi Loc" ... :q

... je nachdem... :m


----------



## Hunterin (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


|supergri |supergri |supergri :q :q :q :vik: :vik: 

der war gut


@Rudy

Warum hast du soviele Sachen doppelt und dreifach? Seid ihr Zwillinge oder Drillinge zu Hause ;+ ;+ #h |supergri


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Mein Gott. Ihr müsst ja alle Geld haben! 


Würde ja auch gerne, habe aber gerade Abendbrot gegessen und kann meinen faulen Popo nicht mehr in den Keller bewegen! #d 
Ja ja, man wird älter!:c 

................wie heißt es doch so schön:“ Er war steht’s bemüht“#h


----------



## Rudy (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

ab und zu kommt mein Dad mit. Dann brauche ich die zweite Liege und die X-flite x Ruten. Fishcon Edelstahl hat er selber nochmal.


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin,
*Rollen:* 
3x Shimano Baitrunner Aero GT

*Ruten:* 
3x Fox Warrior XT 12f 3,00lbs

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Irgend so ein Teil von Ultimate

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Lidl-Bissanzeiger (Bitte nicht lachen)#d
*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Horizon Inliner 3,0oz 


*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Dreamtackle - Dreamline Soupertouch 33,00mm
*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Kryston Silkworm 25lbs 
Korda Wide Gap B in 2 oder 4


*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Aldi Igluzelt (Bin schon auf der Suche nach nem neuen)
Schlafsack: Jack Wolfskin Schlafsack Camouflage
Kocher: Gaskocher vom Hagebaumarkt
Lampe: Coleman-Kopflampe

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Sänger Anaconda Bedchair II



*Taschen / Futteral:*
3 x 12ft Fox Evolution + Basisteil


*Schlauchboot:* 
Schlauchboot ausm Supermarkt

Ich weiß selber, dass es nicht so eine tolle Ausrüstung ist. Aber ich bin nicht reich und verbessere immer Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Für nen Schüler hast du doch ne sehr brauchbare Ausrüstung! Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum herauszufinden, wer das teuerste oder geilste Tackle hat.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Für nen Schüler hast du doch ne sehr brauchbare Ausrüstung! Ausserdem geht es hier nicht darum herauszufinden, wer das teuerste oder geilste Tackle hat.



#6 ... äähm, Moment... da gibts doch ´nen speziellen Smilie für: |good: 

@ Karpfendrillchamp

Wer Dich wegen Deiner Ausrüstung auslacht, muß echt ein armes Menschlein sein. #h

Wenn ich überlege, wie ich meine ersten Karpfen gefangen habe, wäre ich auf Deine Ausrüstung echt neidisch gewesen. Der Bissanzeiger war immer von ´nem Kumpel geliehen, ich habe mit nur EINER Pilkrute von 270cm und einem WG bis 120 Gramm geangelt und die Rolle war ´ne stinknormale Spinnrolle der 4000er Größe, gepennt wurde auf ´ner Isomatte unter ´ner abgespannten Plane. Und trotzdem war´s extrem geil! :q :m


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Hallo

Rollen* 
3x Sänger Magic Runner
2x Shimano Super Baitrunner Aero 10000 XTE

*Ruten* 
2x Fox Warrior  12f- 3,00lbs
2x Chub Outcast 12f - 3 1/2 lbs

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod* 

Cygnet Grand Sniper

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger*

EXORI THE BEAST+Funkbox+Euroswinger

*Bleie / System*
FOX Flat Pear Inliner
FOX Tri Bomb Inliner 

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur

*[SIZE=-1]Shimano Technium Schnur 0,35mm
[/SIZE]KORDA Xtra Tough Shockleader
Sufix Memory Free 20 lb - 30 lb
Pelzer White Lightning Extreme

*Vorfächer / Haken /
*
Kryston Silkworm 25lbs        
Kryston Merlin 25lbs           
Nash Fluorcarbon Soft Link  
Nash Fluorcarbon Stiff Link  
FOX Hook Serie 2
FOX Hook Serie 2xs
Gamakatsu G-Carp Specialist
Gamakatsu G-Carp Super RigHook

*Schlauchboot

*Bush Kaiman                                         K - 265 (S) + [SIZE=-1]RHINO VX54 [/SIZE]
*
Echolot

*[SIZE=-1]Eagle Cuda 168 Portable + 2x [/SIZE]Atropa Atrotube Bojen
[SIZE=-1] 

*Gruß von eckart70*
[/SIZE]


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



eckart70 schrieb:


> KORDA Xtra Tough Shockleader



Hi Eckart,

wie bist Du mit der Schlagschnur zufrieden? #h

Ich hatte die auch eine halbe Saison in Benutzung und hab sie dann entnervt von den Hauptschnüren geschnitten, weil sie bei mir extrem zum Drallen und Springen neigte... |rolleyes ... vielleicht hatte ich auch nur eine "Montagsspule" erwischt... #c


----------



## eckart70 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo#h

 Also ich hatte da ja am Anfang so meine probleme mit den Knoten und habe ja auch fast alles durch was es da so auf dem Markt gibt. Bei den bin ich nun angekommen und bin auch sehr zufrieden . Die Pelzer White Lightning Extreme ist mir noch nen tick lieber. Sauber und leicht zu knoten , extrem abriebfest.

Tschü  eckart70


----------



## Mr. Esox (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



eckart70 schrieb:


> ...  also ich hatte da ja am Anfang so meine probleme mit den Knoten ...



Stimmt, das Korda-Zeugs ist mehr als drahtig... #t


----------



## flippaa (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi Leute,
mag jetzt vielleicht dumm klingen,aber ich würde euch gerne mal fragenwas denn so die Grundvorraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen Karpfenansitz sind(wie und was anfüttern.....).Auch ein paar Karpfenmontagen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen,da ich in Sachen Karpfenangeln noch ganz grün hinter den Ohren bin.Ich selbst angle in einem flachen See,in welchem wenig mit Boilie gefischt wird,und wollt gerne alles wichtige erfahren um dort erfolgreich mit Boilie zu fischen.danke flippaa


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@ Flippaa

Wäre schön, wenn Du diese Fragen in einem Extrathread stellst, hier geht es mehr um Ausrüstung. Ergo würde Dein Anliegen hier untergehen, weil´s nicht recht paßt...  #h


----------



## martin k (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

HI!

ich will auch mal....

_Rollen:_
*Shimano US-Baitrunner 3500/4500/6500* ...die alten Modelle. Verwendung: Grundangeln
*Spro Blue Arc 740*
Verwendung: Posenangeln/Pirschangeln
*Penn 321 GTI/Multi*
Verwendung: extremes Distanzangeln

_Ruten:_
*Shimano Technium 11ft./2,5lb*...Modell ca. von 1995
Verwendung: Allroundrute/Ersatzrute
*Harrison Ballista 11ft./2lb*
Verwendung: Allroundrute
*Harrison Ballista 12ft./3,5lb*
Verwendung: Distanzangeln
*Berkley "Angelsport Weitgasser- Jahresrute2000"11ft./10-40g* 
Verwendung: leichtes Posenangeln
*Harrison VT Spin 10ft./-120g*
Verwendung: eigentlich Spinnrute f. Waller...mißbrauche sie aber bei extremen Hindernissen am Spot auch zum Karpfenangeln

_Rutenablage:_
no-name *Banksticks*, 
*Solar Globetrotter Pod*

_Bißanzeiger:_
*Delkim*...altes Modell, Funkausstattung nachgerüstet
komplett *umgebaute Fox-Swinger*

_Hauptschnur:_
*Stroft* Mono (0,25-0,40), *AHF Leitner* geflochten (0,17)
ev. Schlagschnur: Stroft Mono (0,40-0,60)

_Bleie:_
*No-name*

_Vorfächer/Haken/Kleinteile:_
*Kryston Merlin, Stroft Mono*
verschiedenste Modelle - häufig davon abhängig was meine Händler gerade so auf Lager haben
Schrumpf- u. Anti-Tangle Schläuche z.B. meist vom Elektro-, bzw. Fahrradhändler

_Wetterschutz:_
*kleiner Anglerschirm*...für Kurztrips
*3m Mosella Anglerschirm*...für div. Übernachtungen im Boot
*Trakker Big-Z Brolly*...für längere Trips, bzw. Winterangeln

_Komfort:_
*Crowhill-Liege* (fällt nun nach 10 Jahren hartem Einsatz schon überall auseinander...hoffe ich kann mir bald eine JRC Roamer leisten)
*Eigenbau-Bivy-Table*
*Markill-Kocher*
*Therm-X Gaskatalytofen+5l "light" Gasflasche von BP*...nicht nur im Winter...bei feuchtkaltem Wetter erspart man sich auch in der wärmeren Jahreszeit einiges an Kleidung/Ersatzkleidung + hilft ausgezeichnet gegen Kondenswasser
*Sonnensegel*...im Hochsommer
*BW-Schlafsack* 
+ *Ikea-Daunenschlafsack* als Inlet im Winter

_Boot:_
*Sevilor Kajak*
*Belly Boat*
*Hare Bumalare + 3,5PS Benziner*...tschechisches Glasfieberboot/über E-Bay geschossen & restauriert

_Köder/Futter_:
*Tauwurm/Maden*
*Boilies*...nur selbst gerollt, bzw. geschnitten
*Teig/Brotkruste/Semmelbrösel*
*Halibut-Pellets*
*Hanfsamen/Futtermais*...leicht "angegoren"

Grüße
Martin


----------



## T.C (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Rollen: 
3x Tica Sportera SR 6007
3x UK Carp Big Ben 10 PI 6000

Ruten: 
2x Prologic DR. Mach II 12ft. / 3 lbs
2x Mitchell Performance Carp 12ft. / 2,75 lbs

Rutenablage/ Rod Pod: 
Cygnet Specialist Storm Pole 75-145 cm 
Cygnet Specialist Storm Pole 105-205 cm
Chub 4 Rod Goal Post (Wasseraufbau)
Amiaud Paire Double Pique (Landaufbau)

Bissanzeiger / Swinger: 
Delkim TX-i Plus 
Fox Euro Swinger, Fox Butt Swinger 

Bleie / System: 
Mika Flat, Mika Distance 
Mika Safety Bolt Rig + Mika Zip Bombs
Fox Leadcore 45 lbs

Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:
Hauptschnur: Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,38mm 
Schlagschnur: Sufix So Tough Snag Leader 35 lbs

Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:
Kryston Merlin 15 lbs 
Pelzer The Rope 25, 30 lbs
Kryston Quiksilver 25 lbs
Gamakatsu Specialist in 2, 4, 6
Gamakatsu Super Snag 2, 4, 6
Prologic C3 in 2, 4, 6
Starbaits SB 500, 700 in 2, 4, 6
Fox Captive Backleads 84gr
Schrumpfschlauch, Bohrer, Nadel von Fox
Korda Hybrid Extenda Stops

Wetterschutz / Komfort:
Wetterschutz: Ehmanns Brolly Zipped Front Double Door
Ehmanns Brolly Zipped Front Overwrap
Schlafsack: Ehmanns Pro-Zone 5 Season Sleeping Bag
Kocher: Campingaz Bleuet 270 Micro
Heizung: TGO Therm’X 900
Geschirr: Set Milano Edelstahl
Table: TNT Bivvy-Table oder Werkzeugbox
Lampe: Petzl Tactikka Plus
Liege: JRC Cocoon 3 Leg Bedchair
Stuhl: JRC Cocoon Recliner

Kescher / Abhakmatte:
Pelzer Promo
Masterbaits Tempex, X2 Soft 
Keenets Weigh Sling

Taschen / Futteral:
Chub Super Deluxe Rod Holdall 
Anaconda Carp Gear Bag III
Anaconda Buzzer Bag Specialist
Fox Evolution Spool Case Big
TNT Lead & Bits Bag long
Korda Rig Safe
Keenets Specimen Waage 32kg
Fox System Box Large 

Schlauchboot: 
Allroundmarin Joker 320 
Solidmarine SM 200M 
Zebco Rhino VX 28

Echolot / GPS:
Eagle Fish Mark 320
Magellan SporTrak Color


----------



## v62001 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

So jetzt meins
Ruten ----------2 Fox xt 3,25 lbs 13f 
----------------2 Anaconda 2,5 lbs 13ft
Rollen----------2 3500 Baitrunner Shimano us
Wetterschutz---Starbaits Traveller Duo
Rod Pod--------Ultimate
Schnur---------Duo 0.40 in Grün Schwartz
Vorfach--------Fox
Blei------------Fox
Haken---------Fox
Liege----------US Feldbett #6 
Stuhl----------Dame

für ne genaue bezeichnung müsste ich erst mal kucken


----------



## grumic81 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ruten:
Century Armalite MKII 12" 2,5 lbs (Handmade CMW)

Rollen:
Okuma Epix EB 40

Schnur:
Berkley Trilene in 0,31 und Sufix Synergie in 0,35

Blei:
Fox Inliner in 3,5 oz
Korda in 4 oz

Haken:
owner flyer in 2, 4, 6, 8

Vorfach:
Kryston Merlin und Sufix camo

Swinger:
Ultimate Wiggler

Rod Pod:
Quick Pod
JRC Blanksticks und Buzzer Bars

Rutenfutteral:
Pelzer Target

Tasche:
Gerlinger Hausmarke

Chair:
JRC Cocoon Chair

Schirm: 
awnhaven 2,5 m

sonst fällt mir nix mehr ein.


----------



## angler2 (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo Boardies,

ich werde 2007 folgendes Tackle fischen:

*Rollen:* 
2 x Daiwa Emcast 4500
2 x Daiwa Emcast 6000
2 x Daiwa Regal Plus Bri
2 x Daiwa Laguna 3500 FD

*Ruten:* 
2 x Sportex Brillant Carp 3 lbs. / 12 ft.
3 x Rhino DF Carp 3 lbs. / 13 ft.
2 x Exori Vanquish Carp 3 lbs. / 12 ft.
2 x Greys Prodigy Carp 2,5 lbs. / 12 ft.

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Pelzer Phaser Rod Pod
Brandungsdreibein

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Exori "The Beast" deLux
Carpsounder "Super"

Ultimate "Wiggler"

*Bleie / System:* 
Diverse von Pelzer, Balzer, ...

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Balzer Platinum Royal in 0,28 und 0,35 er

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Pelzer

Gamakatsu, Pelzer, Balzer, ...

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Cormoran Ruck-Zuck 2-Mannzelt
Cormoran Ruck-Zuck Schirmzelt
Mosella Angelschirm

Coleman Mumienschlafsack
Coleman Kühltasche
Petzl Tikka Plus

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Pelzer Executive SSL System Bedchair 8

Pelzer Executive SSL System Chair Compact

*Kescher / Abhake:*
Sportex

Cormoran

*Taschen / Futteral:*
Balzer Edition Rucksack

Balzer Edition Carp für 12 ft. Ruten
Balzer Edition Carp für 13 ft. Ruten


*Boot:* 
3,80 M GFK Boot
Ferngesteuertes Futterboot "mach1" von SH-fishing

*Echolot / GPS:*
Lowrance X-87


Viele Grüße


----------



## Teo (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Mal ne Frage an die Tackle-Spezialisten.

Will mir demnächst das JRC Roamer Dome zulegen. Dazu die StormRods von JRC. Sollte ja eigentlich gut zusammen passen.
Ich kann mir nur noch nicht richtig vorstellen, wie die StormRods am Zelt befestigt werden.#c
Durch die Zeltlaschen durchschieben  ist klar.
Aber die Befestigung am Gestänge?;+
 Kann man auf den Produkt-Fotos nicht so recht erkennen.

Kennt jemand noch nen Shop wo das Dome grad im Angebot ist.....

Dank euch.....


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Man befestigt die mit einem Sturmstangenadapter:
http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/roamer-dome-adapter-p-454.html
In dem Shop gibt es das zelt für 100 Euro, aber ich denke das geht noch günstiger.


----------



## shimanocarp (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Ruten:*
2*Shimano Diaflash Specimen 2 1/4 lbs
1*Shimano Twinpower 2 1/2 lbs

*Rollen:*
2*Shimano Btr Aero 6010
1*Shimano Btr Aero GT 6010

*Schnur:*
Shimano Technium 0,30mm

*Haken:*
Kevin Maddocks / Fox

*Kescher:*
Behr Karpfenkescher

*Abhakmatte:*
Nash (mit 4 nachträglich eingebauten Ösen zur Bodenfixierung)

*ROD POD:
*noch Balzer (aber ich glaub dies Jahr wird erneuert)

*Bissanzeiger:
*4*Carpsounder Super

*Liege:
*Mosella

*Stuhl:
*Ultimate Carp Chair

*Boilies:
*werde ich dieses Jahr mal wieder selbst machen.

*Futteral:
*Daiwa

Schönen Gruß

    shimanocarp


----------



## Bullfrog (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@


welche rute ist besser, die sportex brilliant carp oder die greys 
prodigy carp ?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Mir gefällt die Sportex besser.


----------



## angler2 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo Bullfrog,

das ist eine schwierige Frage, da die beiden Ruten eigentlich
nicht miteinander zu vergleichen sind. Das Gegenstück von
Greys zur Brillant Carp ist eigentlich die X-Flite. In diesem Vergleich hab ich mich für die Sportex entschieden und bin sehr
zufrieden. Allerdings muß ich sagen, daß die Prodigy Carp von Greys auch eine ganz tolle Rute ist. Es kommt halt auf den Einsatzort an ! Ich fische die Sportex, wenn man weit werfen muß, oder wenn extreme Hindernisse im Wasser zu bewältigen sind. Die Greys benutze ich für das normale angeln in Seen, oder wenn ich eine Rute mit parabolischer Aktion brauche.

Viele Grüße
angler 2


----------



## Bullfrog (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

danke für die guten antworten!#6


----------



## Bullfrog (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

was für rollen hast du an den beiden ruten ?


----------



## Bullfrog (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

oh sorry 
steht ja schon da#q#q#q#q


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Dag meneeren "carper vissers"

Dit zijn mijn spullen.


-*Ruten:* 
1 (&1/2) x Fox Warrior 12" 3lbs 
1 x Ultimate Bionic Carp 12" 2,75lbs
1 x Chub outcast 12" 2,50lbs
1 x Silstar X-cevlar carbon 11" 2lbs (für die Pose)
 
*-Rollen*: 
1 x Shimano US Baitrunner 3500B 
1 x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500B 
1 x Silstar (irgendwas ) F50 

-*Schnur:*
Sänger Anaconda Extrem 0,30mm & 0,32mm

*-Camp:* 
Chub Oval Extra Schirm + Überwurf 
JackWolfskin World's End RT (wenn 's was länger wird)

-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
TNT Platinum Stuhl 
JRC Fehlproduktion(Logo fehlt) oder Nachbau des Stealth Bedchair 


-*Schlafsack:* 
McKinley Deckenschlafsack-Traveller Lite comfort

*-Abhakmatte:*
TNT Abhakmatte von der Watersport centrale

-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
Ultimate Stabilizer,
4 x Erdspieße "Nash SS Power Banksticks"

-*Zubehör:* 
einiges was taugt und vieles was nicht der Rede wert ist

*-Futteral/Taschen*:
Ultimate Protect Packerholdall + 3x12 ft Einzelfutterale 
Ultimate Culture Carryall M
Rucksack Ultimate Culture 120L
Concept For You Boiliebag

*-Kescher*: 
Fischermann XXL 1m x 1m x 1m

*-Bissanzeiger:* 
3 x Carp Sounder Super Ex 
Funkbox Baukasten von ELV
3 x MK2 nachbau

*Bekleidung:* 
Balzer Edition Thermozweiteiler 
Arbeitswatthose (sehr robust und günstig) 



Wer fragen zu denn einzelnen Teilen hat bezüglich der Qualität usw............ soll einfach ne PN schicken dafür ist der Beitrag ja gedacht.#h


----------



## theblackwater (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin,

n satz alter Daiwa Pro carps
n satz Greys

Als Rollen 6000er Tournaments..Finde die neuen KoreaBomber nur ätzend und billo gemacht!! n Fachhändler!! meinte zu mir der letzte Vertreter meinte zu ihm nur folgenes: wir müssen Wirtschaftlich denken in diesen Zeiten..Die Rollen sehen toll aus*lol* und Funktionieren..Aber die Haltbarkeit ist bewusst eingeschränkt!! uiiiiuiiiiiuiiii ..kein weiterer Kommentar!!!

Schnur: Only Sufix und im Sonderangebot Trilene

Schlachschnur: Corastrong!!Amnesia

RodPod: Transformer(Kanal)Modifiziert auch im Fluss, BankSticks, Tri Pods und Goal Post

Bleie: Hauptsache schwer!! Kugel, Noppen und schwere Steine

Haken: ssw, pattern2, Serie2

Buzzer: Micron ST wow....ohne Funk..hab meine Delks mit allincl. verhökert back to the Roots..aber n RX *sabber*

Swinger: seit 8Jahren Cygnet SwingSpringHangers..wer noch welche hat...her damit!!!*gier*  
MK2 auch alles durch..is geil sieht schick aus..aber ich brauchte die kohle...

Kescher: war mal n Cygnet Teil..nach dem mein Kumpel mir den Stiehl verrockt hat in Mc pomm hab ich irgend so ein Aluknüppel von der Mark was weiss ich dran..brauch jedenfalls zwei netfloats!! *grinss*

Behausung..wo nur geht mein oval vom fuchs..für die harten fälle Titan..wer hat eins oder n Winterskin?Zubehör? her damit!!

Boot: Banane

Seit ich mit dem Arsch mal meine Liege gekillt hab(billomoritzteil mit 16) nur meine jrc cocoon..hatte damals unglaubliche 650märker gekostet!!wow!! heute giebts das Modell für 150eus hinterhergeschmissen...als ich mir das ding genauer ansah..ich brauch auch mal nach 8jahren Steinschüttung, Schlamm etc auch ma ne neue..hab ich fast gekotzt!!!Sowas billiges!!echt enttäuschend herr von jrc..nachbessern!!Sofort!!

Schlafsack: 10Jahre hats gedauert nun is er mein..ein Nash Frostbite

Rucksäcke etc: Trakker, Fox etc

Echo: irgendson Humminbird heuler

Abhackmatte: ohoo ne uralte Cipro..wird dieses Jahr aber gegen Proline oder Nash getauscht..is so langsam echt im sack das teil

ich schreib hier sicher nicht über meine Ködernadeln*gäähn*

Also liebe Händler..bitte wieder made in Europe/Germany/GB/Japan bitte..danke

reinhaun


----------



## theblackwater (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Moin,

n satz alter Daiwa Pro carps
n satz Greys

Als Rollen 6000er Tournaments..Finde die neuen KoreaBomber nur ätzend und billo gemacht!! n Fachhändler!! meinte zu mir der letzte Vertreter meinte zu ihm nur folgenes: wir müssen Wirtschaftlich denken in diesen Zeiten..Die Rollen sehen toll aus*lol* und Funktionieren..Aber die Haltbarkeit ist bewusst eingeschränkt!! uiiiiuiiiiiuiiii ..kein weiterer Kommentar!!!

Schnur: Only Sufix und im Sonderangebot Trilene

Schlachschnur: Corastrong!!Amnesia

RodPod: Transformer(Kanal)Modifiziert auch im Fluss, BankSticks, Tri Pods und Goal Post

Bleie: Hauptsache schwer!! Kugel, Noppen und schwere Steine

Haken: ssw, pattern2, Serie2

Buzzer: Micron ST wow....ohne Funk..hab meine Delks mit allincl. verhökert back to the Roots..aber n RX *sabber*

Swinger: seit 8Jahren Cygnet SwingSpringHangers..wer noch welche hat...her damit!!!*gier* 
MK2 auch alles durch..is geil sieht schick aus..aber ich brauchte die kohle...

Kescher: war mal n Cygnet Teil..nach dem mein Kumpel mir den Stiehl verrockt hat in Mc pomm hab ich irgend so ein Aluknüppel von der Mark was weiss ich dran..brauch jedenfalls zwei netfloats!! *grinss*

Behausung..wo nur geht mein oval vom fuchs..für die harten fälle Titan..wer hat eins oder n Winterskin?Zubehör? her damit!!

Boot: Banane

Seit ich mit dem Arsch mal meine Liege gekillt hab(billomoritzteil mit 16) nur meine jrc cocoon..hatte damals unglaubliche 650märker gekostet!!wow!! heute giebts das Modell für 150eus hinterhergeschmissen...als ich mir das ding genauer ansah..ich brauch auch mal nach 8jahren Steinschüttung, Schlamm etc auch ma ne neue..hab ich fast gekotzt!!!Sowas billiges!!echt enttäuschend herr von jrc..nachbessern!!Sofort!!

Schlafsack: 10Jahre hats gedauert nun is er mein..ein Nash Frostbite

Rucksäcke etc: Trakker, Fox etc

Echo: irgendson Humminbird heuler

Abhackmatte: ohoo ne uralte Cipro..wird dieses Jahr aber gegen Proline oder Nash getauscht..is so langsam echt im sack das teil

ich schreib hier sicher nicht über meine Ködernadeln*gäähn*

Also liebe Händler..bitte wieder made in Europe/Germany/GB/Japan bitte..danke

reinhaun


----------



## wale (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo! 

-*Ruten:*
2 Nash Pursuit 12" 3lbs 
2 Shimano Hyperloop 12" 3lbs
...die Pursuits kommen jetzt weg,bin mit Hyperloops ganz zufrieden 


*-Rollen*: 
2 Shimano LC BigB
-*Schnur:*
Shimano technium 0,40mm

*-Camp:* 
Pelzer target Dome
Nash Hurricane

-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
Anaconda liege

-*Schlafsack:* 
Anaconda

*-Abhakmatte:*
Sänger Abhakmatte
-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
Ultimate 3-Pod

-*Zubehör:* 
einiges was taugtst


*-Bissanzeiger:* 
2x Carp Sounder Super  

Möchte bis frühling die 2 LC`s los werden...die sind einfach perfekt,aber ich wollte etwas anderes...etwas leichteres,vieleicht kleineres?(hab auf die emcasts und emblems gedacht...)Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

#h


----------



## karpfenkuno (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo zusammen,

*Ruten:
*1 B&W Hexagraph 1,75 lbs
1 Sportex Brilliant Carp, 2 lbs, 12
1 Harrsion Ballista, 2,25 lbs, 11 ft
1 HoB I.M.X. 2,5 lbs, 12 ft
1 Century FBS 2,75 lbs, 12 ft
1 Century NG 2,75 lbs, 12 ft
1 Sportex Brilliant Carp, 2,75 lbs, 12 ft
1 Century FBS 3,5 lbs, 12 ft
1 Century NG 3,5 l bs, 12 ft

*-Rollen*: 
3 Shimano US Baitrunner 3500
2 Mitchell Full Runner Pro 7500

-*Schnur:*
Fireline 0,17mm
Stroft ABR 0,30mm

*-Camp:* 
NoName Fast-up Zelt
Trakker Pioneer Ultralite

-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
KL (JRC-Nachbau)

-*Schlafsack:* 
Nash SnugBug

*-Abhakmatte:*
Nash

-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
Nash 4-Play

*-Bissanzeiger:* 
Delkim TXi Plus 

*Vorfach*
Kryston Merlin, Snakebite

*Blei*
alles was fliegt und günstig ist

*Haken*
bin noch am experimentieren

so long
karpfenkuno


----------



## Sushi-Team (5. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Hy, #h *

*Ruten:
*3 Stk. Pelzer Hi-Carbon Carp 3 lbs
1 YAD 2,5 lbs

*-Rollen*: 
3 Shimano Biomaster 8000 XSA 
1 Okuma

-*Schnur:*
Carp Line 0,35mm


*-Camp:* 
Pelzer Bunker - New Redesigned Model

-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
JRC Terry Hearn Specialist Recliner 

-*Schlafsack:* 
Schweizer Mumienschlafsack

*-Abhakmatte:*
JRC-Mega Mat 

-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
CYGNET Grand Sniper Extreme Rod Pod, 4er Goal Post aufbau

*-Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Standard / Fox Butt Swinger

*Vorfach*
Metamorph 25 lbs
Duralink 25 lbs

*Blei*
Selbst gegossene, Fox

*Haken*
Mako Super Fly Serie lV, EHMANNS Perfect Hooker 

*System:*
Partikel-Rig, Combi-Rig, Schneemann, Standard Rig, Helikopter, Inline usw. usw.

*Boilies:*
Selbstgerollte Murmeln

*Ruten-Futteral:*
Pelzer Executive Holdalls

*Transport:*
Multi-Trolly

so ich denke das reicht erstmal...:vik: 

Gruß Dennis v. Sushi-Team


----------



## Blackmax (5. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

wollte auch noch mal erwähnen, dass ich diesen thread ziemlich interessant finde, da ich aus den 2004er und 2005er schon viele information holen konnte.


*Ruten:
*2x Century Blackmax 12ft 2 1/2 Pounds
2x Century Armalite Top Gun 12ft 3 1/2 Pounds

*Rollen:
*2x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 A-Serie
2x Daiwa Tournament SS-3000
*
Schnur:
*Profiblinker Carbon X 0,31mm 8,3 Kg 
Fireline grau 0,20mm
Daiwa Infinity Duo Tournament Line oder Anaconda Excessive Line wird 2007 getestet

*Zelt/Schirm:
*Fox Explorer + Winterskin
Fox Oval Umbrella

*Liege/Stuhl:
*JRC Terry Hearn Stealth Bedchair 3-Leg + Billig Stuhl

*Schlafsack/Back Shroud:
*JRC 5 Seasons + Kevin Nash Bag Shroud.

*Pod/Rutenablage
*Goal Post Set Up - Cygnet Pivot Buzzer Bars + 4 Cygnet Storm Poles
High Pod - 2x Cygnet Skycraper 

*Zubehör:
*Hayabusa Haken 2,4,6,8
Profi Blinker Haken 4,6
Petzl Tikka 
Fox Inline Bleie 3 oz / Mika Leads...
Mika Metal Bold Clips
Cormoran Lead Core 25lb
Drennan Dacron 15lb
PVA Beutel
Chub Large Pillow (Kopfkissen)
Sufix Vorfächer....

*Futteral/Taschen:
*Fox Quiver Combo + 12ft Wychwood Rutentaschen
2x Wychwood Carryalls
2x Wychwood Boilie Bags
2x TNT Lead Bags 
1x TNT Stiff Rig Wallet
1x Fox Box Medium

*Kescher/Abhakmatte:
*Immer noch auf der Suche nach DEM Kescher^^
Cobra Safty Carp Mat

*Bissanzeiger
*Delkim Tx-i + Sounderbox
Nash "The Wasp"


----------



## Carpkiller07 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Ruten:*
1-Revolution Ultimate
1-Global-carp Spor

*Rollen:*
2-The Winch Mosella
2-B.Richi Big Runner Long Cast

*Schnur:*
Fox Soft Steel Camo

*Stuhl/Liege*
Anaconda Carp-Chair
Anaconda Bed-Chair

*Abharkmatte:*
Fox Stalker Safety Zone Unhooking Mat

*Kescher:*
UK-Carp Landing Net

*Schlafsack:*
Pelzer Executive

*Rod-Pod:*
Fox Sky-Pod 4er

*Bissanzeiger/Swinger:*
Askon Extreme Kit
Fox MK2

*Bleie:*
Fox Inliner und die für Bold Rig

*Vorfachschnur:*
Kryston Silkworm 25lb
Kryston Merlin 25 lb
Kryston Snake Skin Gold 25lb

*Haken:* 
Fox series 2b/2-4er
Korda Haken Hybrid Wide Gape 2-4er

*Wurfrohr:*
Fox Rangmaster 24

*Futteraale/Taschen:*
2-Anaconda Einzel-Trantsporttaschen
Kogha Tasche
Anaconda Stiff-Rig-Wallet
Bleitasche
Kogha Spool Case
Chub Tackle Box

*Zelt:*
B Richi.T-Rex 21/2 mann


----------



## dropback (6. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Na dann will ich auch mal, hab als Referenz mal meinen alten Beitrag von 2004 ausgegraben...
2007er Stand in Rot geschrieben.

Ruten: 3 Nash Pursuit Horizon 12" 2,75lbs---Hab ich immer noch
3 handgebaute Harrison Balista 12" 2,75 lbs---Hab ich auch immer noch
Rollen: 3 Daiwa Emblem X5000T---Auch noch
3 US Baitrunner 4500B---Ja
Zelt: Trakker Pioneer--Jawoll
Fox Evolution---Ebenso
Fox Oval Umbrella---Sischer dat
Schnur: 30er Balzer Royal ---Das wechselt immer mal wieder
35 Berkley Big Game---Wechselt auch
Futteral: altes Wychwood System Select---Lebt auch noch
Pod: Amiaud Mini Carpo---Na klar
Goal Post---Auch immer noch
Bissanzeiger: 3 Delkim Standard mit einer Carp Sounder Funkbox---Funkbox verkauft, brauch keine
Swinger: Fox Euro---Auch immer noch
Kescher: North Western---Der musste leider nach 12 Jahren letztes Jahr einem Shimano Tribal Kescher weichen, der NW war fertig
Liege: JRC Cocoon, Fox Ultra---Beide immer noch im Einsatz, die Fox inzwischen seit 1994
Schlafsack: Nash Snug Bug (für das Geld unschlagbar!)---Auch immer noch
und noch ein paar lustige Taschen (Nash Food Bag, Fox Kamera Tasche usw.)---Da hat sich auch nix getan

"Neu" (war auch schon 2005) dazu gekommen ist lediglich mein kleines Plastimo Boot, das P180.
Dafür hab ich mein Sportex Schlauchboot wieder verkauft, hat eh nur rumgelegen...
Wenn ich mir das so anschaue kann ich inzwischen glaube ich behaupten von dem Tacklewahn geheilt zu sein:vik::q


----------



## Carp-Hunter-1989 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Dann will ich mal weiter machen ...

*Ruten:
Kogha Crownlake Carp 1x 2,75 Lib , 1x 3,00 Lib

Rollen:
Sänger Ultratec Big Runner 1x70,1x80

Schnur: 
Carpline 0,35

Bleie:
hauptsächlich von Fox und No-Name

Kleinkram:
fast alles von Korda und Fox

Zelt,Komfort:

-Kogha Carp Dome 1 füren Sommer
 -evtl. kogha Protector Dome (muss noch besorgt          werden)
-Coleman Kocher und Heizung
-Campinggaz Lampe

Pod :
Pelzer Tripod

*so das wars erstmal  mir fällt nix mehr ein ist aber auch genug mit zu schleppen...
MFG Carp-Hunter


----------



## smith1337 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

hab mal beim überfliegen was von der Chub outcast gelesen... kann mir einer kurz das Verhalten der 3,5lbs 12" Variante beschreiben?
Bin gerade quasi in der Umstrukturierungsphase von pike & co auf (wiedereinmal) carp...
Bevor die Frage nach dem Einsatz kommt, beantworte ich diese kurz: Elbe, Seen mit Distanzen bis 250m (nicht in der Elbe:q)
Für die "vor-den-füßen-angelei" habe ich noch meine alten 2,5lbs-Ruten...


----------



## 850trx (13. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



smith1337 schrieb:


> hab mal beim überfliegen was von der Chub outcast gelesen... kann mir einer kurz das Verhalten der 3,5lbs 12" Variante beschreiben?


Hi,
über das Drillverhalten kann ich dir leider noch nichts sagen. Ich habe die Stöcker bisher nur 1mal gefischt. Aktion würde ich als semi-parabolisch bezeichnen.
Allerdings sind die Teile echte Wurfmaschinen, die auch noch dicke Klumpen Teig am Methodblei weit schmeißen. Dafür habe ich sie auch gekauft. 
Nach dem Frühjahr weiß ich mehr.
Grüße
peter


----------



## smith1337 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@850trx:
genau das wollte ich hören |supergri 
werde sie wohl nächsten Dienstag mal in den Händen halten dürfen...


----------



## Falco90 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*RUTEN:*

2x Greys Prodigy 12,6", 3 lbs
1x Fox Warrior XT 12", 2,75 lbs
1x Spro Titanex 12", 3 lbs

*ROLLEN:*

2x Shimano Big Baitrunner LC
1x Shimano Ultegra XTA
1x Okuma Longbow

*BISSANZEIGER:*

2x Delkim Standard Plus
2x Fox Warrior
1x Fox TXR Remote System

*ROD POD:*

1x Cygnet Grand Sniper

*KESCHER, usw.:*

1x Nash Pursuit Landing Net 52"
1x Pelzer Target Unhooking Mat
1x Prologic Weighsling
1x Berkley Bee Carpsack
1x Nash Zipsack

*Schnur:*

Prologic XLNT Camou+Pelzer White Lightning Extreme(Schlagschnur)

*ZELT:*

1x JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man
1x D.A.M. Brolly System

*LIEGE/STUHL:*

1x Spro Strategy Comfort Bedchair
1x Pelzer Target Chair

*Schlafsack:*

1x Chub Expedition-5 Sleeping Bag

*KLEINTEILE:*

Korda,Nash,Fox,Pelzer,Mika,E.S.P.,Chub


----------



## Falco90 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hab ich schon gelesen! Und jetzt???

*BISSANZEIGER:*

2x Fox Euro Swinger(blau)


----------



## CarpJäger Schotti (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

also, hab mir dieses jahr 2x die ultimate bionic carp 12" 2 1/2lbs geholt, dann hab ich da die 4500 us baitrunner drauf und als schnur die neue daiwa infinity duo mit 0,36mm


----------



## addicted (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



karpfenkuno schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *Ruten:
> *1 B&W Hexagraph 1,75 lbs



#6 Geil


----------



## johnmoped (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*-Ruten:*
2 Fox Warrior Xt 2,75 lbs
1 Fox Warrior ES 3,00 lbs

*-Rollen*: 
2 ältere Baitrunner Modelle
1 Daiwa Emblem Pro 4500

-*Schnur:*
Fox Monofile

*-Camp:* 
Chub Reflex Brolly System

-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
Chub Snooper 6-Bein Liege

*-Kescher:*
Ultimate Platinum 48'

-*Schlafsack:* 
Viel zu kalt...

*-Abhakmatte:*
Chub Compact Beanie 

-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
Fox Sky Pod 3er

*-Bissanzeiger:* 
3 Fox SX

*-Swinger:*
3 Fox Euro Swinger

*Vorfach*
Fox Coretex
Fox Snare

*Blei*
Fox und Korda

*Haken*
Diverse von Fox in den Größen 4-6

Allerdings fische ich erst seit Anfang diesen Jahres gezielt auf Carps, so dass sich mein Tackle wohl noch verändern wird :vik:


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo John, wie ist denn die Warrior ES im Vergleich zur XT? Ist es der selbe Blank?


----------



## laturcakaaan (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo zusammen,*

Ruten:
*3x DAM Spezi Composite Carp // 360 cm // 2,75 lbs

*Rollen:
* 3x Sänger Ultratec Big Runner



Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr


----------



## johnmoped (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo John, wie ist denn die Warrior ES im Vergleich zur XT? Ist es der selbe Blank?


 
Hi. Ja es ist der gleiche Blank, soweit ich das einschätzen kann.Dda ich die XT in 2,75 hab und die ES in 3,0 ist ein ganz exakter Vergleich nicht möglich. Aber von der Optik und der Aktion sind die zumindest sehr sehr ähnlich. Die ES gefällt mir aber ein bischen besser in Sachen Verarbeitung, da z.B. der Griff aus Duplon ist wogegen die XT einen Schrumpfschlauch-Griff hat. Ist aber - wie immer - eine Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe... Insgesamt sind die Ruten aber mehr Übergangslösungen, da ich noch auf der Suche nach DER Rute bin, angel noch nicht sehr lange gezielt auf Karpfen |rolleyes


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

RodPod:
  UlliDullis 4 Bein Pod 360° drehbar (geiles Teil)

  Ruten:
  Fox Warrior XT Carp mit 3 lbs. WG

  Rollen:
  Abu Garcia Cardinal (schlagt mich nicht, hab die Größe nicht im Kopf)

  Bissanzeiger:
  Delkin (hab die meinem Paps abgeschwatzt) weiß lieder nicht die Serie da der sie noch in seinem Keller hat.

  Schnur:
  Ron Thompson 20er Geflecht in grau


----------



## ShogunZ (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Na dann will ich auch mal.....

*Ruten:*
2x Greys X-Flite X (Vollduplon) 12" - 2,75lbs
2x Fox Ranger 12" - 2,75lbs
*Rollen:
*
2x Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE-A 5000 (stehen zum Verkauf)
2x Shimano Technium 5000FA
*Schnur:*
Fox Softsteel Camo 0,34mm
Berkley Trilene 0,31mm
*Camp:*
Fox Easy Dome 2005 (steht auch zum Verkauf - NEU, noch nie benutzt)
Starbaits Specialist Brolly
*Stuhl/ Liege:
*
Fox Ultra 2-Bein
irgendein alter Karpfenstul von meinem Dad
*Sonstiges:
*
Fox Evolution Rod sleeves
Fox Warrior Kescher
Fox Evolution Carryall
Korda Wide Gape, Fox Series 2XS, etc.
Korda Lead Clips
Fox Ultron X5 Pieper
a.s.o.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Rollen: 
2 mal die Abu 505fr

Ruten: 
2 mal die Spro Silver Carp 2 lb

Rod Pod: 
Noname Dreibein Rod Pod

Bissanzeiger / Swinger: 
2 CarpSounder Standart
Funktbissanzeigerset von Lidl
Ulli-Dulli Swinger

Vorfachmaterial/ Haken:
Ultimate Hot Stuff

Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6


Zelt:
Zelt von Quantum

Liege / Stuhl:
Moritz Liege
Zebco Stuhl

Kescher/Abhakmatte:
Noname Kescher
Abhakmatte ist von Askari


So ich denk ich hab ziemlich alles aufgelistet. 
Ist zwar nicht das Beste Material, aber zum Fische fangen reichts.


----------



## Elwood (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Rollen:
2 Daiwa Emblem Pro 
2 Daiwa Emblem XT
2 Shimano Baitrunner Aero GTE 

Ruten:
2 Greys Prodigy 12ft 2,75lbs
2 Chub Outcast 13ft 3,5lbs

Bissanzeiger:
2 Exori The Beast
2 Carpsounder Super

Zelt:
Starbaits Specialist Two Duo

Abhakmatte Starbaits
Rutenfutteral  Chub 5 Star
Kescher  Cormoran
Ultimate Desert Storm Pod
Anaconda Carp Chair II
Liege von Aldi
Schlafsack Anaconda Nightwarrior 4 Season
Stirnlampe von Petzl

Gruss Phil


----------



## carppiranhas (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hallo,

so sieht es bei mir aus:

*Ruten:

3 Greys X-Flite 12,6ft/3,5lb
3 Century NG 12ft/3,5lb
2 Harrisson Slim Wizard 12ft/3lb
2 Fox Frontier 12ft/2,5lb
1 Fox Frontier 12ft/3lb


Rollen:

5 Shimano Big Baitrunner L
4 Shimano Aero Gt 6010
2 Shimano Aero Gt 5010
3 Daiwa Emblem 4050 X-BRIT

Rod Pod:

Cygnet Multipod
Fox Quattro Pod

Schnur:

Stroft GTM 0,35er
Strot ABR 0,35er

Zelt:

FOX Supa Euro Dome 2

Bissanzeiger:

Fox RX Set blue
4 Carpsounder
4 Delkim (altes Modell)

Liegen:

JRC Super Cocoon
JRC Stealth

Futterale:

Fox Evolution Einzelfutterale

Taschen:

Fox Euro Ruckbox
Fox Taschen verschiedene
Nash Taschen verschiedene

Abhakmatte:

Fox Stalker

Swinger:

Fox Euroswinger 4x
Fox MKII 4x
Solar Butt Hanger

Zubehör:

Fox Haken Serie 2
ESP Haken
Patridge Haken
Fox Tacklebox die neue
Kryston Vorfachmaterial meist Quicksilver
Schlagschnur  Kryston Quicksilver
Bleie von Korda,oder selbst gegossene bis 280g
Karpfensäcke von Nash
Korda Eazi Stick



*


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal, auch wenn die Karpfenangelei aus Zeitmangel derzeit was arg kurz kommt... Keine Session über 24h so far...
Daher ne etwas ulkige Liste, hab mal die Pilkmanaufzählung kommentiert...

*Rollen + Ruten: *Mitchell 300 Pro und 440A Match an Greys Prodigy 1,5 lbsern (Specimen und Barbel a drillt besser, b wirft besser...) 
Isch abe derßeit gar keine Karpfenruten :q
Ja, ja, ich weiss, so uuuuuralte Rollen an hochmodernen Ruten ist nen ziemlicher Stilbruch.
- Daher gibts nächstes Jahr wohl 3 Scottie Chris Ball Allrounder 11' 1,5lbs |supergri 

Na vielleicht komme ich ja doch noch mal dazu die Century SPs fertigzubauen... Bin aber immer noch unschlüssig... für Penn 525er (vorhanden) Fuji NSGs oder für Basias bzw. alte Tournaments (müssten zugekauft werden) Fuji Lowrider dranzunageln.

*Rutenablage / Rod Pod:* 
Hab 2 Fox Supa, weil das Solar Sod zu kurz ist für die Kombi Freelining und Rutenringbestückung der Greys
Und so 13.752,5 Banksticks liegen auch rum, alles mit Prologic Adaptern

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
Top Runner Super Special (Such ich noch nen Gelben, zumindest nen dritten) mit ner ist noch unterwegs ATTX Funkanlage, damit man von den in Max-Lautstärke flüsterleisen Piepern überhaupt wach wird.

Swinger: Wenn Ihr zahlt, gerne! |muahah:

Ach ja, die Delk TXI Plusse (zu unempfindlich fürs Freelining), Wasps mit MKII Kopf und jede menge alte MKII fliegen auch noch im Schrank rum

*Bleie / System:* 
Hab ich!
Brauch ich z. Zt. aber nicht.
Evtl. Drennan Surface controller und PVA-fixed-freshly-picked-small-rocks

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*Hab ich, brauch ich aber nicht.
Berkley Big Game Carp in 0,25 oder 0,28 wegen der Tarnung (Gibts eigentlich noch ne andere Schnur in Hellbraun/Besch?)
Ausserdem bin ich mit Flourocarbon am Probieren

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Hab ich auch!
Brauch ich aber auch nicht. Nash Pattern 2 an die Hauptschnur Tüttern, eventuell nen 4Kg Stroft-Hair und losfeuern.

Schrumpfschlauch - So intime Fragen werd ich hier nicht erörtern (ist auch abhängig von der Temperatur) :q

Wirbel - 4W ? |licht

Fox Boilie-Nadel
PVA von Sch...egal, PVA is PVA
Klavierdraht für Teigspiralenselbermachen



> Fox 2-Ball Lineclips


 Naaaa, das hört sich sehr schmerzhaft an, und ich steh nich so auf Sado-Maso

*Wetterschutz / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz:  
Schlechtes Wetter: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, mit nem 45" er
Sehr schlechtes Wetter: Regenponcho
Verdammt schlechtes Wetter: Dann setz ich noch den BK auf
Sauschlechtes Wetter: Altes Aqua Armadillo Und auf dem Boot nen Askari Brandungszelt
Ganz wirklich sauschlechtes Wetter: Fiat Doblo
Unheimlich extrem ganz wirklich sauschlechtes Wetter: Da fahr ich sofort  zuhause, bin ja nicht belämmert |supergri
Kyrill: Gränsfors Jagdbeil, Stihl 031AV und US-Bolo Machete und natürlich mein Schweizer McGyvermesser

Komfort: 4-Lagiges :q

Schlafsack - Wer hat das Gesagt!!!! |motz:

Hab ich, nen alten Fox 5Seasons. Brauch ich aber auch nicht, mir Reicht mein Sundridge Thermooverall + bei Extrembedingung das Black Label Baits Summer Sleep Case Cover, Schlafsack bremst zuviel beim Rutenschnellzugriff

Kocher: MSR Simmerlite im zusammengestückelten und umgebauten Trangia Duossal/Beschichtetset auf Dreibeinlafette, bin ja kein Bückstück.
Steel-Sheel-Barbeque-Minigrill

Lampe: Teils Grabkerze und natürlich das original RamboIII kult-"blaues Licht - und was macht das? - es leuchtet Blau" (und in der kleinen Ausführung vor allem schön gedämpft)
Nen Lucido Pal light hab ich noch für Notfälle.
Wie sagten die Altmeister: am Besten versucht man ganz ohne Licht auszukommen!
(Dann braucht man auch nicht so weit schmeissen, weil die Fische nicht so vergrämt werden.)

Kopfkissen: Da Schau mal einer an, nen Kissen scheint tatsächlich fester Bestandteil der Karpfenausrüstung zu werden... Was bin ich ehedem Belächelt bis ausgelacht worden, als ich mich an mein Original Fox-Kissen (>15 Jahre und nicht Totzukriegen...) schmiegte

Habt Ihr eigentlich schon meinen Kaffeebereiter gesehen? 

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Ne alte relativ leichte Fox Ultra im Delphingrau-Metallic Look :v
Wenn wer ne Uralte Super-Deluxe in Topzustand abgeben will: nehm ich!

Flötotto Schulstuhlsitzschale auf drehbar kugelgelagertem Unterbau im Boot


*Kescher / Abhake:*
Ultimate MkIII, Da hab ich die Gewinde auf BSF umgebastelt, und da ich eh den ganzen Tag fräse mir nen Falt-Kescherkreuz gebaut, das Atomkraftwerkgeeignet ist (Hochfestes Konstruktalalu in heftiger Stärke mit VA-Schrauben - macht satte 220g massives Metall) 
Ultimate Safety Weigh Sling
Kenwood Waymaster 50Kg
Kinderschlauchboot in Regenponcho zum Abhaken

*Taschen / Futteral:*
Dream Tackle einzeltaschen
Ne Billig-Kraxe
Plano 3750 Box
Quiko-Eimer
few 120l ultralight clearorblue foldable extrarugged universal (Waste)bags 

Ja, da fliegt auch noch irgendwo weiteres an Verpackungsmaterial im Keller rum.

*Boot: *
Hans Barro Alu 440HB gerudert oder gequirlt von 4 Yamahapferden auf Sliptrailer.

Mal ne Frage, nen Bellyboat ist ja eigentlich kein Boot, sondern gilt als Schwimmhilfe. Wenn das "Nachtangeln vom Boot" untersagt ist, kann man dann wohl mit so nem Teil...
Hmmm, ich glaub, ich werd mir ziemlich den A... Abfrieren...
Wie sieht das wohl mit nem Floss/ Schwimmender Plattform aus?

*Echolot / GPS:*
Eagle Fish Mark 320
Und nen Dell Inspiron 9400 demnächst mit GPS-Mouse 

*Köder:*
M+M irgendeinfischmix mit Birdfood etwas gestreckt, gesweetened und gefläiwourt, geboilt oder ungeboiled. Wild bunches of Maggots und natürlich Tauwürme.


Puh, gut dass ich mich nicht zum Treffen der "Echten" Karpfenangler angemeldet hab, die hätten mich bestimmt fürn Bämmler gehalten 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## zander55 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*Rollen:* 
-2x Shimano Navi XSA 8000
-2x Shimano Baitrunner GTE-b 8000

*Ruten:* 
-2x Shimano Beastmaster Specimen 12ft. / 2,75lbs 
-2x Shimano Catana Specimen 12ft. / 2,25lbs
*Schnur:*
-Sänger Anaconda Extrem 0,30mm
-Dreamtackel Supertouch 0,40mm
*Camp:*
-Ultimate Dreamchatcher Duo
-Ulitmate Shelter
*Stuhl/ Liege*
Ulimate 6 Bein Liege
Chub Karpfenstuhl
*Bissanzeiger / Swinger: *
-2 Cormran Corbas
-3er Funktbissanzeigerset von Paladin
-Ultimate Wiggler Swinger
*Vorfachmaterial/Haken:*
-Ultimate Hot Stuff Magic Link
-Snake Bite Gold 25lbs
-Owner SSW in 4 und2
-Fox Series 2XS in 2, 4 und 6
-Gamakatsu Specialist in 2, 4 und 6
-Schrumpfschlauch von Fox
-Fox Leadcore 45 lbs
-Fox inline Bleie
-Fox Captive Backleads in 3oz
*Kescher / Abhakmatte *
42" JRC Kescher
Ultimate Unhooking/Slingmate


----------



## ShogunZ (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@holger: ich habe schon lang nicht mehr so gelacht hier im Forum.
Mal ne andere Tackle-Beschreibung!



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Isch abe derßeit gar keine Karpfenruten



:mTop!


----------



## xxxxxx (12. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi

OK ich versuchs auch mal.


*Ruten:*
2x Shimano Diaflash DLG "The Bug" 13 3,75lbs
2x Ultimate 13 2,50lbs
*Rollen:
*
2x Shimano Super Baitrunner XTE 10000
3x ???? Muss nachsehen ( Big Baitrunner)
*Schnur:*
Berkley Trilene 0,31mm - 0,40mm Braun
*Camp:*
2 Zimmer Küche, Bad
*Stuhl/ Liege:
*
Pelzer Target Master Chair
Pelzer Target Bedchair
*Bissanzeiger
*
6x Pelzer MX
*Rod Pod
*
4 xBig Banksticks
Buzzbar passend zum Bankstick
*Taschen
*
Pelzer Executive Holdall 13 " 3 + 3 Ruten
Pelzer Executive Stiff Rig Wallet
Pelzer Executive Lead Bag
Pelzer Executive Chairbag 

 und andere
*Sonstiges

*
Haken von Fox,Drennan, Eurobaits
Boilies oft von Pelzer (Hanf)
Schirme+überwürfe etc
Diverses von vielen anderen
Gruß Marco


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

*ruten:*

ultimate demon carp 2,75 lbs

*Rollen:*

Daiwa emblem x

*Schnur:*

cora strong 24er

vorfach: fox coretex

*schlafsack:*

JRC storm 5 seasen

*Zelt:*

iregenteins von dream tackle( is aber derbe geil)

*Liege:*

dream Tackle ??????

*Swinger:*

Fox MK2

*Pod:*

Fox Stalker Pod

*Haken:*

Fox Arma Point,
anaconda strait bolie hook


----------



## Pilkman (13. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> ...
> 2x Shimano Diaflash DLG "The Bug" ...



Boaaah... die Stöckchen in 12ft. und 2,75lbs und ich würde im 3er Satz sofort zuschlagen... :k:k:k


----------



## Ronen (13. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

So, nachdem nun ein weiteres Teil für meine Ausrüstung soeben angekommen ist, geb ich nun mal meine bescheidene Ausrüstung fürs Karpfen und Graskarpfenfischen bekannt!

Ich habe bei der Zusammenstellung stets drauf geachtet, abgestimmt auf meine Bedürfnisse, preislich in einer moderaten Klasse zu bleiben und doch was "ordentliches" zu fischen!

Also.... los gehts!  

*
Ruten:*
2x Yad Black Pool 3,60m 3lbs für die Graskarpfen
2x BlackBull 3,60m 2,5lbs fürs Karpfenfischen

*Rollen:*
2x Okuma Epix EB 65

*Rutenauflagen / Pod:*
2x Dreibein von Lidl als variables Pod

*Bissanzeiger:*
Askon Xtreme Kit

*Swinger:*
2x Euroswinger Nachbau
1x Pelzer Swinger

*Hauptschnur:*
Anaconda Extreme Carp Line 0,33 und 0,35mm

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Rod Hutchinson Edge Gravity Plus ( Vorfachmaterial )
Kryston Samson ( Vorfachmaterial )
Kryston Silkworm
Amnesia Sunset
Duramax Schlagschnur
Fox Serie div. ( Haken )
Fertigvorfächer PB Products ( line aligner )

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Anaconda Carp Chair
Anaconda Bedchair

*Schirm / Zelt:*
1x Schirm Lidl
1x Schirm Browning + Überwurf
*
Aufbewahrungsboxen:*
Fox Box Medium
Fox Box klein
Fox Rigcase
Fox Flip Box
*
Diverses:*
Fox Backleads
Abhakmatte Pro Specialist
Kopflampe (noch) Tchibo


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@ronen:
hast du kein bivvy??
nur den schirmüberwurf??

da könnte ich ja nit drin pennen!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ich habe sämtliche Sitzungen dieses jahr nur unter nem Schirm ohne Überwurf gepennt. Das geht wunderbar und ich habe keinen Bock mehr auf ein Zelt (zum Winter hin wird der Bock wohl wiederkommen). #h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

ich find das immer blöd wenn im schirmüberwurf oder im bivvy kein "boden" drin is!
die tschen werden schnell feucht!
kann ich nit ab....ich mach den einfach immer rein!
bei meinem bivvy geht das super schnell!


----------



## Ronen (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



> hast du kein bivvy??
> nur den schirmüberwurf??



jep...kein Bivi...nur den Überwurf!

Aber ne Gewebeplane ist dort schnell reingelegt!

Des weiteren penne ich grundsätzlich unter freiem Himmel...weil unfreiwillig!

Des Schirmchen ist kompl. nur als Wetterschutz gedacht, da alle meine Ansitze, die über mehrere tage  andauern, nur mit ner Pension im Rücken stattfinden!


----------



## Steffen90 (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

moin.
feines tackel habt ihr da alle:k
da will ich irgendwann mal hinkommen

meine sachen:

rute:
ultimate novell 12 feet, 2,75 lbs

rolle:
okuma powerliner baitfeeder pl860

schnur: 
35er anaconda extreme

haken:
2er kamasan karpfenhaken

vorfach:
drennan carp silk

bleie:
100g inliner

mein "rod pod":
zwei banksticks:q

bissanzeiger:
irgendson no name
und ab und an die dam ouick alert von meinem vater

swinger:
von anaconda mit soner kette

zelt:
son komisches ruckzuck zelt (gibt bald nen neues)

abhakmatte:
noch eine gunstige von anaconda (name hab ich net im kopf)

kescher:
noch einen interfisch großfischkescher

liege:
eine 4 bein von askari

kopflampe:
eine von pezl


----------



## Pilkman (14. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> ich find das immer blöd wenn im schirmüberwurf oder im bivvy kein "boden" drin is!
> die tschen werden schnell feucht! ...



Ich verwende zu 95% eine doppelt gelegte 2x3m-Baumarktplane in grün unter meiner Liege. Das geht fix und unproblematisch. Lediglich wenn ich einen längeren Ansitz unternehme, gönne ich mir den Luxus eines passgenauen Originalbodens. #6

PS:
Wenn die Mücken rücksichtsvoll sind, gibt es nichts Schöneres als unter einem offenen Oval zu pennen - okay, bei niederschlagsfreien Nächten nur mit der Liege kann das vielleicht noch toppen...


----------



## punkarpfen (15. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Ich finde einen Boden eher hinderlich und nutze ihn praktisch gar nicht. Sollten die Taschen usw. nass oder schmutzig werden macht das nichts - es sind ja schließlich Angelsachen, die man benutzen und nicht ausstellen will. Sollten es die Mückenmädels mal wieder auf mich abgesehen haben, hilft ein Bivy da auch nicht viel, irgendwie kommt immer eine rein und holt sich mein Blut. Zur Not kann man auch ein Moskitonetz über den Oval werfen.


----------



## schorle (20. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hier mal mein tackle

Ruten
-2x Sportex Brillant Carp 12 fuß 2 lbs
-1x Sportex Competition Carp 12 fuß 2,5 lbs

Rollen
-2x Daiwa Opus+ 5000
-1x Shimano Sedona 6000FA

Rutenablagen
- Fox Quattro rod pod
- 8 Edelstahl banksticks

Bissanzeiger
-3x Delkim (die Alten in Ampelfarben)
-3x Fox MK II Swinger ebenfalls in Ampelfarben + betas
-Funksystem Eigenbau auf Walky Talky Basis

Hauptschnur
-Berkley Trilene Carp 0,31mm

Vorfach
-Fox Rigidity
-Sufix Silky Soft

Leadcore
-Fox
-Krysten Score 45Lbs

Schlagschnur
-Sufix Memory Free  schwarz 20lbs 
-Waller Kalle 0,20er geflochten

Haken
-Fox Serie 6B Grösse 5
-Fox Serie 2B Grösse 4+6

Kescher 
-no name

Abhakmatte
-Anaconda float

Wiegeschlinge
-Pelzer

Waage
-25kg Starbaits

Fütterungshilfen
-Cobra alu bis 16er murmeln
-Cobra Kunststoff bis 22er murmeln
-Cobra Groundbaiter (der gute alte schwarze)
-Schleuder Sensas King

Zelte
-fox stalker bivvy
-JRC STI 2mann twin skin (Model 2007)

Liege
-ultimate MK II

Stuhl
-Pelzer promo

Bivvytable
-Eigenbau aus Kunststofftablett, tripod adapter und 3 banksticks

Schlafsack
-Ultimate Prot.

Taschen
-Ultimate carryall
-Ultimate Tackletasche
-Starbaits Stiffrig tasche
-Shimano Buzzer Bar Bag

Kocher
-Coleman


----------



## Erdwurm (20. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

nutzt jemand da s halo bivvylight von fox? mich wuerde interessiern wie es den so ankommt weil ich doch sehr enttaeuscht war das das glas milchig ist und nciht glasklar wie in allen bildern!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> bissanzeiger:
> irgendson no name
> und ab und an die dam ouick alert von meinem vater


 

moin,

em die DAM hab ich auch!
wie kommst du mit den klar???

ich hab das erste set gleich wieder eingeschickt!
beim zweiten is die funke in arsch!
das hab ich jez immer noch...die funke nutze ich einfach nicht!

hast du probleme mit denen??


----------



## bennie (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

hör ich nicht zum ersten mal über die dam


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

wenn ich meine funke anmach, dann blinken alle lichter auf!
ca. im abstand von 2 sekunden!
einmal spielte meine fune morgens verrückt!
pieeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
mach mein zelt auf---->  totale stille!

ich nimm die jez garnicht mehr mit!
bring ja nix


----------



## schorle (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*



bennie schrieb:


> hör ich nicht zum ersten mal über die dam



Ich auch nicht, einen Kollegen hätte der Ausfall fast eine Rute gekostet.


----------



## Raver (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Hi Leute ihr redet hier so schön über tackel da könnt ihr mir bei meiner frage sicher weiterhelfen wollt mal Fragen ob einer von euch was zum Nash 4-Play X Lite 3 Rod Fixed rod pod sagen kann? Wollte es mir holen hab nur angst das es nich stabiel genug steht und das die banksticks zu kurz sind hat einer von euch das pod oder kenn ihr jemanden hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen? 

MFG Raver
________________________

Wünsch euch nur die Dicken


----------



## Pilkman (22. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

@ Raver

Es wäre schön, wenn Du für Deine Frage einen separaten Thread aufmachst - hier geht es eigentlich nur um die Auflistungen von verwendeter Angelausrüstung zum Karpfenangeln. #6


----------



## rainerle (23. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

ok dann ich mal

Ruten: 2x Daiwa, 11ft, 2,75 lbs und 2x Esox, 12ft, 2,25 lbs
Rollen: 2x Shimano Aero GT 6er (alte Serie / schwarz) und 2x Shimano US BTR 45er
Schnur: 32er Maxima
Auflagen: Bank Sticks (und ab und an ein Ultimate Triangle)
Piepser: seit heuer das Askon Funk Set (bin bisher eigentlich zufrieden und Regen gab es wahrlich genug um die "Wassertauglichkeit" zu testen)
Liege: die DAM 6 Bein für mich und die Ultimate 6 Bein für Lütten
Stuhl: Ultimate (groß und klobig) sowie den kleinen Pelzer Target
Zelt(e): Ultimate Ovalumbrella (m.Überwurf) für mich alleine, Ultimate Dreamcatcher 2Man wenn Lütten mit bei ist
Taschen: 2x Rucksack Ultimate (110er und 50er), 1x Carry All Ultimate, 1x Holdall Ultimate Protection (Woodland), 1 Quattro Pack Catfish von Sänger und noch ein bischen Summs
Sonstiges: naja der Ganze andere Quatsch halt, den man mehr oder weniger braucht


----------



## xxcruiserxx (23. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

also bei hat sich noch nich so viel angehäuft, aba ich schreib es auch ma auf xD

*Rute

*2x Fox warrior elite 12'  3,25 lbs

*Rolle*

2x Okuma Power-liner pl 860

*Schnur

*0,35er stroft

*Bissanzeiger

*Dam Pro tronic (wird aber wohl bald abgelöst durch fox Fox Micron M2)

*Stuhl
*
irgentein gemütlicher klappstuhl (wird wohl bald auch ersetzt durch chub Lounger Reclining Chair)

*Wetterschutz

*Ein ganz normaler größerer schrim von ultimate glaub ich
*
Abhakmatte

*Fox Stalker Safe Zone Unhooking Mat

*Terminal tackle

*Vorfach: drennan vorfachkram 18 lbs
             UK carp 15 kg
Haken:   Owner flyliner
E.S.P Raptor D7 Barbed Hooks
Blei: Fox und starbait inliner und outliner
safetyclips: armaled locjaw saftyclips
tubes: aramaled locjaw tubes
SChrumpfschlauch: irgenteiner von ESP


----------



## Jan77 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Karpfentackle - wer nutzt was 2007?*

Dann will ich auch mal, nachdem ich in letzter Zeit viel Geld in in die Wiederaufforstung meiner "alten" Karpfensachen gesteckt habe. 

*Ruten*

Sportex Carp 3lbs.

*Rollen*

Shimano Aero Gt 8010
Daiwa BR 4000

*Schnur*

Balzer Siglotec 0,35mm

*Rod Pod*

Ein uraltes aus den Anfangszeiten

*Bissanzeiger*

Carp Sounder
Fox Swinger

*Stuhl*

Sänger Anaconda Carp Chair

*Holdall / Taschen / Rucksack / Tackle Boxen*

Sänger anaconda Traveller 12´
Bissanzeigertasche von Shimano Tribal
Sänger Anaconda Carp Hooker Medium
Dip and Bait Bag
Vorfach Etui 
Chub Smart Tackle Box
Sølvkroken Tackle Boxen

*Schirm*

Ehmanns Schirm mit einem Überwurf aus vergangenen Tagen. Ist aber Dicht und schützt gut.

*Abhakmatte*

Chub Beanie Mat

*Diverses*

Ehmanns Kescher 
Cobra Wurfrohr 
Carp Sack 
Wiegesack
Futterschleuder

*Vorfach*

Ultimate Silk
Drennan Dacron
Kevin Maddocks Dacron

*Haken*

Sänger Anaconda 2 & 4
Ehmanns Super Hooker 4 & 6
Ehmanns Perfekt Hooker 4 & 6

*Sonstiges*

Korda Schlauch
Fox Bleie
PVA Funnel Web
Pop Up Schaum 
usw. usw.


----------

